

Past, Present and Future of Programming - tosh
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/past-present-future-programming

======
tosh
Gilad Bracha is the language designer behind Dart and Newspeak.

The talk itself touches on many interesting things but one point that stuck
with me is on DSLs and the 'world of shadows'. In a nutshell he explains why …

React >> Angular, Polymer

While you have the full power of JavaScript or Dart when you work with an
'internal DSL' architectures like Angular and Polymer or many templating
systems have to re-invent many things like scoping, importing, logic and even
things like iteration.

Related article: [http://gbracha.blogspot.de/2014/09/a-domain-of-
shadows.html](http://gbracha.blogspot.de/2014/09/a-domain-of-shadows.html)

~~~
tosh
I find it fascinating that I had to see and play with React to grasp the power
of defining DOM and even CSS using Dart (or any decent programming language)
itself and how much better that feels compared to working with external DSLs.

One of these situations where something was always in front of my eyes for so
long yet I couldn't see it until I tried it.

